# Clarkii Crayfish



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

If anyone has worked with these and I know many have, please let me know your experience.


----------



## Jet (Oct 14, 2013)

I keep one in a 20 gallon coldwater aquarium with a bluegill. This "dirty duo" requires that I have way more filtration than the typical 20 gallon would need. The Procambarus clarkii isn't the only kind of crayfish I have had, and it behaves very similar to the several other kinds. As you may already know it is omnivorous (it will eat your plants), more active at night, hardy, and tolerant of a wide range of pH levels. They need plenty of places to hide, and thick layers of substrate to dig in.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Jet,

I have had marbles an Alleni. I have heard the Clarkii are much more aggressive than many others. I am just wanting to get info from people like you. You can read till your eyes fall out and not get as much info as with a 5 min. post exchange.


----------



## Jet (Oct 14, 2013)

While it may be true that they are more aggressive, it is not something I have observed. It may be because I keep it with only one other fish that is pretty large and it is the only crayfish in that tank. I have not kept it with other species of crayfish because they get very territorial. From what I've seen it acts a lot like my Cambarus bartonii bartonii and my Orconectes virilis even though all three are in a different genus. But I do not keep crayfish in a community tank really, and I prefer them in coldwater.


----------



## Nreal (Sep 3, 2013)

I have kept Cambarellus patzcuarensis, or Dwarf blue electric crayfish for years. AMAZING creatures, incredible amounts of personality for such a simple creature. I cant call them very intelligent as i broke up a fight with one, with himself- he was trying to rip off his own arm! It started with two males then one backed off though before the arms were untangled he grasped his own thinking it was the other males' and would have potentially taken it off. Regardless, they need a lot of space, they burrow, they are territorial, they can be trained on certain foods... Yeah i dont really know where to start!


----------

